# Looking for a horse feed goats can have too



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm looking to simplify things a little, and I read before that some prefer to feed their goats horse grain. We have horses and goats, I was wondering if anyone liked a particular kind or brand that both the horses and goats could eat.

The bucks will not be getting it - my milkers will get a small amount along with their alfalfa pellets, hay, and browse.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Check with Lottsagoats1. She has horses and goats and I know she has at least one doe that gets horse feed - maybe more.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought you already mixed whole grains for your goats? Horses can have many of the same grains.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I did, but after the weevil issue we are a bit leery of it. The weevils actually got into our house and we had to clean them out, haha! Since Barley isn't commonly fed around here, we think it was sitting for too long and the weevils hatched from it. Since we only have two milk goats at the time it's also hard to justify buying two 50lbs bags of feed to mix at a time ... it gets old.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay well, tell me about your horse. What type, size, use, amount of work he does, age, etc.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have two horses, our one is a smaller horse but still within horse size range. He is 10 years old. Our other horse is an appy mare and is in her late teens. Both in good condition and easy keepers, but get some grain to balance their diet, and mix their supplements. They are both used for therapeutic riding lessons, so frequent, light riding.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay so, something in the 13% protein range, not super high in fat, preferably sugar and starch controlled for older mare...

What brands do you have available? What are they eating now?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Will 13% protein, along with alfalfa pellets, be enough protein in grain to benefit my lactating does?

They are right now eating Nutrina ... I forget which kind but they were on the senior Nutrina a little bit ago. We were also looking into triple crown.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For your Nigerians it should be plenty. The Mini-Mancha may need a couple Tablespoons of Calf Manna with it but, that you can buy in 10 lb bags. If you prefer non-GMO you can also boost protein with split peas from the grocery store. Their alfalfa pellets are providing them with 16% so, that already boosts it up some.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one looks excellent for all. Even the Munchie...

http://www.nutrenaworld.com/products/horses/safe-choice/safechoice-special-care-horse-feed/index.jsp


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am a HUGE fan of Nutrenas Stock and stable if your horses can tolerate the molasses. THe stock and stable is the only feed I have found that has the proper 2:1 cahos ratio. It keeps my does fat and slick, and the kids do really well on it too. Its $12 a bag.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you both for the replies! I'll look into those feeds, that's excellent.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, going to throw a curveball ... I'm looking, but has anyone used any non GMO grains they liked?

I'd love if horses and goats can both have it, to make things simple. not sure where to find that.


----------

